# Here is the reply I got from Texas Teacups



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

I am very sorry that you are offended. We do not rip people off and are NOT a puppy mill. We report puppy mills all the time to keep reputable breeders like ourselves from being associated with them. We ask a lot for our celebrity bloodline puppies because of exploitation. We are constantly having people say that they owned Tinkerbell's parents or they have siblings of her and it is simply not true. We have to protect ourselves. 
As for size, it is stated on our website that the size is OUR SIZE not AKC we are fully aware that AKC does not recognize size. We size them by our charts for comparison. We turn out consistent tiny puppies and our customers know that. We guarantee that in writing. Again I am sorry that you were offended. We have thousands of very satisfied customer over the last 12 years and we are proud of that fact. Thank you for your concerns

Thanks
Shelley Redmon
sales manager for Texasteacups.com

I emailed her back and told her the pictures on their website look like puppies not adult breeders and she has not replied to that Email yet


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

It's great that you put them out there! Tiny puppies often have many health problems. Tiny is not always better!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

My god, that is terrible :evil: .... 



> As for size, it is stated on our website that the size is OUR SIZE not AKC we are fully aware that AKC does not recognize size.


Considering the fact that in US AKC is the only authority, I don't understand what they are trying to do.....invent their own Chihuahua or something?



> Thanks
> Shelley Redmon
> sales manager for Texasteacups.com


Oh my god..... sales manager!!?? Are they selling cars?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

ok thoughts involve baseball bat and much hitting of woman who sent that, theyre a bloody puppy farm the dogs looks too small too breed or are sick and if that was tinkerbells mum OMG poor little thing someone rescue her and give her a proper home


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I really can't stand that place. I've thought about writing them letters about their "true teacups." :x 

I hope that place gets closed down.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

[email protected] their size description for one of their chi's
"SIZE: Very small Teacup will stay closer to a Tiny Teacup size puppy."

haha, wtf? a very small teacup that will stay close to a TINY teacup? so now they have different catagories of teacup i guess.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

"" TINKERBELL " SOLD TO: PARIS HILTON \ THE DADDY WAS CHESTER AND MY MOMMY WAS LITTLE TWO TWO ANSWER TO FREQUESTLY ASKED QUESTION " WHAT SIZE IS PARIS HILTONS CHIHUAHUA? " ANSWER: TEACUP CHIHUAHUA. AND NOW WEIGHS BETWEEN 2 AND 3 POUNDS FULL GROWN. TINKERBELL MAY HAVE GONE OVER A TINY BIT IN WEIGHT WHEN SHE WAS SPAYED"


thats them justifying why paris hiltons dog may look a little hefty, haha..these people are ridiculous.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

hey i dont have a baseball bat but i do have some rather large sticks in my garage, who wants to form the puppy malitia and go beat the snott out of those people...we'll share the puppies between them...and those we cant keep ourseves we can find GOOD homes with nice loving knowledgable people...and more so..get all of them spayed/neutered so they NEVER have to be used in a puppy mill again...

anyone with me...well make it a road trip!
anyone wanna drive to ct to pick me up...im a real rabble rouser...dad likes to say i could stirr any crowd up so much that theyll fight naything i tell them too just so they can beat something up...i say the owners and operators of texas teacups is on "the list"

and im sorry but how many repuatable breeders do you know that have a "sales manager" or tell you that spaying causes weight gain, or for that matter how many responsible breeders have thier own size standard?

what they gonna say next? all responsible breeders have a constant flow of sickly looking puppies...


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

foxywench said:


> hey i dont have a baseball bat but i do have some rather large sticks in my garage, who wants to form the puppy malitia and go beat the snott out of those people...we'll share the puppies between them...and those we cant keep ourseves we can find GOOD homes with nice loving knowledgable people...and more so..get all of them spayed/neutered so they NEVER have to be used in a puppy mill again...
> 
> anyone with me...well make it a road trip!
> anyone wanna drive to ct to pick me up...im a real rabble rouser...dad likes to say i could stirr any crowd up so much that theyll fight naything i tell them too just so they can beat something up...i say the owners and operators of texas teacups is on "the list"
> ...


I'm up for a roadtrip :wave:


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

You need a bouncer for this road trip? Sounds like it. :lol:


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

What a load of rubbish! that email was so well rehearsed
the picture that some one posted of tinkerbells mum and the little male made me sick. i've never seen such a sick looking pup.
love the road trip idea! ...lol :wave:


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Wow! I can't believe she is still around, although now using a different website name. Her policy hasn't changed but her prices have doubled if not tripled. This website just has no regard for their puppies, they are just lookinging for the big bucks.


----------



## Kara (Dec 16, 2005)

I do not think they need the snot kicked out of them they need to be treated like they treat their puppies and then lets see if they continue.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Kara said:


> I do not think they need the snot kicked out of them they need to be treated like they treat their puppies and then lets see if they continue.


_*pictures the lady and all her employees lined up in crates along a wall. Then, someone strolls into the room with Terrible Tiny Tim, the miniature stud. The texas teacup crew begins to yelp and howl... Gimme a break!!! Not again!!!"*_


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

soooo so wrong! LMAO!!!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

:roll: They have a *Sales Manager*?


----------



## Yoshis Mom (Jul 5, 2004)

The picture of Tinkerbelle's mom when she was *pregnant* with her looks exactly like my Bella did at barely 3 mo. old! Belly pooch and all. I totally think it's a young pup they are masquerading as pregnant and small :evil:


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

After I emailed her back and asked if she was the owner as she implys on the website and asked about her size verses the AKC and told her I still think she is a puppy mill and 12000.00 for a dog related to paris hilton's dog is a big rip off she has not emailed me back. She has two people on the waiting list that supposedly have put a deposit down on these pups that are related to paris hilton's I wish there was some way of contacting these people to let them know that they are buying from a puppy mill


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

ddansik said:


> I wish there was some way of contacting these people to let them know that they are buying from a puppy mill


Sadly enough... even if they knew... I doubt they'd care. If someone is paying $12,000 for a dog... it's fairly apparent to me that they're more concerned with the "prestige" of the dog and it's relation to paris', than with the health of the dog and the manner in which this lady does "business". Just my .02. :dontknow:


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

this is so upsetting.  i wish so much there was away to expose them and shut them down. there has to be a way.emailing the company does nothing they will justify whatever we tell them. cant the houston spca do anything.? surely this is animal cruelty.??? :evil: :evil:

in fact i did it anyway. :roll: 

quote below from houston spca



This message confirms that your report has been received by the Houston SPCA.

Thank you for taking the time to file an Animal Cruelty Report with the Houston SPCA.

i will do anything possbible to expose these terrible people. :evil:


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

what a bunch of sick lunatics these people are! Thank God for people like you!


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

What web site do I go to to file a report maybe if more of us file they will hurry up and investigate faster


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

mabe since there officially a buisness, the better buisness beuro would be the poeple to contact if they were ripping people off, and then usda for facility inspeciton, unfortunatly the spca cant realy do too much if the faclilty is USDA lisenced becuase unless the usda finds faults in the faciltytheres not much we can do...
and if there breeding in mass or have any kind of kennel they officially have to be usda lisenced, try contacting the USDA


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

I think I will I'll let you know what they say


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah it would be good if we can find a way. if we all stand together we can take this down together. :wink:


----------



## stevinski (Feb 23, 2006)

whats their website? 
i can't seem to track it down!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Can someone tell me where ya'll are seeing pictures of Tinkerbells mom pregnant? I went to the site but I dont see pics of the pregnant moms or anything like that.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

id like to see that too. :wink: ^^^


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

pinkprincess21 said:


> Can someone tell me where ya'll are seeing pictures of Tinkerbells mom pregnant? I went to the site but I dont see pics of the pregnant moms or anything like that.


Here is the picture. :roll: http://groups.msn.com/teacupandtoypetscom/puppiesavailable112301.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1988

She looks way too young to be pregnant. :evil:

But this little dog looks the worst of all... their breeding male..

http://groups.msn.com/teacupandtoypetscom/puppiesavailable112301.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=38


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

OMG the picture of the male is so sad....ughhhh that makes me so angry :evil: 

I wish the laws against puppy mills and animal cruelty in general were more severe and stricter policy and enforcement...things like that should not go on in the eyar 2006...it is really upsetting...


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

The first picture of Tinkerbell's "supposed mother" has got to be a puppy. You can tell by her tail. Either they are misleading their "customers" with false pictures (big suprise there :roll: ) or breeding dogs that are WAY too young. That's just horrible. I hope they get reported. :x


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

The breeding male is so malnourished looking. I can't stand that place. I don't understand how they can charge so much for non standard pups.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

can't afford her own domain?
has to use msn for her site?
wth?!?!??!?!?!
shouldn't that be a big fat red flag?!?!?!?!?!?!

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh! :evil:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

"tinkerbells mommy" is no bigger than Boss was when we got him. Her ears are just up. I'm going to be sick from that male one...he looks waaaay malnurished.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

> can't afford her own domain?
> has to use msn for her site?
> wth?!?!??!?!?!
> shouldn't that be a big fat red flag?!?!?!?!?!?!
> ...


I think if she sells one puppy she'll have plenty of money to purchase her own domain... :evil: :shock: :roll:


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

I just emailed them.. And it wasnt a very nice email.. They should be ashamed of themselves ....


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

omg tinkerbell looks about 4 months old.or barely out of her first period. :evil: . the male looks really sickly.   . i hope so much something can be done this cannot go on. :evil:


----------



## Tink N' Daphne (Apr 4, 2006)

That picture that is supposed to be Tinkerbell's Mom is a puppy and as you can see her tits haven't dropped. what pregant female doesn't have tits to feed her pups?

You want to really scare them get a hold of Paris camp and let them know Paris's name is being to used to sell puppies.she care, She is copyrighted the saying "that's hot". I am in the process of doing the same with a maltipoo breeder using Jessica Simpsons name. Celebrity's names are registered trademarks.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i agree, the picture of "tinks mom" is a puppy of no more than 4 months old, she wouldnt have even come into her first heat yet, her ears arnt yet formed to adult weight (there still thin you can see it) her tails not done growing, and her form is puppy ish, even her coat is still puppy fluff, that pudge in her belly is most likely either puppy fat or worms. (from seeing MANY chihuahua puppies, its very obivious that that is still a puppy)
and correct to above, when pregnant a females breasts swell, (even after the first heat the breasts retain a slight swelling) shes still got puppy boobies...

and that male thats supposedly a stud? thats either one VERY young puppy (again that pudgy belly is either puppy fat or worms) or a VERY sickly older male! (though im realy guessing its a very sickly puppy!) 
but of course, at those prices as was said the people buying these puppies dont care about health or whether documents are corrent, all they care about is being bale to say they got their newest fashion acessory from the same places as paris hilton!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

that and being uneducated in dogs. 8) truly awful. if that isnt tinkerbells mommy due to being too young i wonder what poor little creature WAS tinkerbells mom. :shock:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

it does make you think tho those idiots who pay extra to get a pup from "Tinks bloodline" are probably just sold any pup at an even more extortionate price, I mean I somehow doubt you could DNA prove a pup you were sold for $15,000 was related to Tink now could you. I'm just shocked people will pay that much when every dog there looks sick and is far from the chi standard. I doubt they would show photos of their actual "breeders" (I really hate that word) because they look sick and are probably normal sized chihuahua's.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

very true nemochi.!!! :wink:


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i checked this sight out and OMG that is awful those poor little doggys. i agree they are just a fancy puppy mill churning out dogs for 1000s of dollars. it's just sad and sick. i really didnt' like them justifying tinkerbells weight gain omg she's 3 pound who cares?! these people are purly in it for the money.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

> TODAYS SPECIAL! AVAILABLE FOR A LIMITED TIME.
> 
> PUPPIES THAT NEED SHIPPING: TAKE $100.00 OFF THE PRICE OF YOUR PUPPY WITH OUR INSTANT VET CREDIT. IF YOU PAY BY AUTOMATIC BANK TRANSFER AND YOUR PUPPY IS PRICED $675.00 OR HIGHER. ( Bank Of America )
> 
> ...


My goodness, they have 'deals' on their dogs... *shakes head*

Very upsetting


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

> All Puppies will be considered sold as is, with no size or health guarantee, if the health guarantee is not returned.
> 
> Size & Health Guarantee is not valid if not signed and returned to breeder within 3 days of the date of purchase or shipping. Meaning it must be postmarked within 3 days. Please keep one of the copies that you receive in your Puppy Information folder and return a copy of your Health & Size Guarantee to Becky within 3 days of the date of purchase or shipping.


Is this the norm in the US - to have to return a form to get a health guarantee?
Over here, a puppy's health is (usually, I guess, but for me, it's been a case of 'always') guaranteed from the second it leaves to be shipped / the second it's picked up?! 



> The Health Guarantee is non-transferrable and the size guarantee is void if you have your pet spayed or neutered


This is terrible - it will put people off getting their new puppy spayed / neutered; for a couple of reasons: firstly because they want the chi to stay extra small and think spaying will promote weight-gain, and secondly because they're not going to risk voiding the size guarantee. The pup may grow bigger regardless of whether it's spayed or not, but because it's been spayed, they have no come-back over the size issue. :?


As for whoever commented on the descriptions of sizes earlier, yep, they do seem to have taken it into their own hands... They sell the following types of chihuahua:
Tiny Teacup - 1.5 to 2.5 lbs fully grown - lifespan up to 15 years ($3,875 with registration; $2,875 without)
Teacup - 2.5 to 3.5 lbs fully grown - lifespan up to 17 years ($1,575 with registration, $1,275 without)
Toy - 3.5 to 4.5 lbs fully grown - lifespan up to 17 years ($1,275 with registration, $975 without)
Small - 4 to 5.5 lbs fully grown - lifespan up to 17 years ($875 to $1,275)
Medium - 5 to 6 lbs fully grown - lifespan up to 17 years ($575-875)
Large - 6lbs + - lifespan up to 17 years - ($275 - 675)


How can you have a "Toy Chihuahua"?! 

Okay, so Astrid is around about 3lbs. Hey everyone I have a teacup! *Growls* It really makes me so angry - Astrid is a healthy, small chihuahua, that's all. None of this teacup rubbish. 
:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Well technically ALL chi's are toy dogs. They are in the toy classification in dog shows.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

the fact that there smallest only "have a 15 yr lifespan" is just prrof that there breeding sickly dogs! my grandfathers tiny girl was in their clasification a "tiny teacup" she has so far been the oldest lived out of his 25 pack, and passed away reacently at almost 23 yrs old!

that place is simply sickening...
and their health contract is ridiculous, no bubly, its not normal, any REAL repuatable breeders give a health guarentee even if they only cover genetic problmes in the first 2 years... (the norm is they will cover any genetic (a direct result of thier breeding) for 2 years form the purchase date.

AND any responsible breeder would also make it clear that spaying and neutering 1 doesnt cause weight gain and 2 is mandetory unless the dog has been sold on a breeding contract!

so no, all GOOD breeders are the completle opposite of that place...

and yeah i have a "teacup" too, i paid $650 for him including shipping with full reginstration and 5 generation pedigree containing 6 champions in his blood....their prices are more than ridiculous...plus a 4 yr genetic warrenty.


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

:shock: It appears that Miss Poppy is a worthless large dog topping the scales at a HUGE 6llb... :lol: :lol: 
I was stunned at what they claim to be breeding from.. sheesh I wouldn't want a dog from there as a gift! :evil: 
Poppy


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have not read this whole post but went to check out the website. 



> * Due to the large amount of health problems related to the Apple Head Chihuahuas. We do not breed them.
> 
> ( Excessive water on the brain, Soft spot not closing. And a lot of people complain at the way they look as adults with protruding eyes.) See pictures of our Dear Head Chihuahuas in the Photo Section this is the type of Chihuahuas we breed. They have a little more of a Bambi Dear look to them



Are these people nuts or what ?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

They're ridiculous and the dogs have to suffer for it. :evil:

I have read many articles stating that there is no saying because a dog has an apple head it is more likely to have hydrocephaleus, and many chihuahuas have a soft spot that won't close. It used to be a testament to the breed. Cosette's soft spot hasn't closed and probably won't, that just means I make sure she doesn't hit her head or drop stuff on her head, things I would do with any chi. :roll: Deedlit doesn't have a very good applehead and she still has a soft spot too at almost four years old. So their "DEAR head" chis can too. Appearently they feel knowledgable enough to be breeding even though they haven't even grasped the use of homonyms.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Blue Velvet Elvis said:


> Well technically ALL chi's are toy dogs. They are in the toy classification in dog shows.


Yeah, that was my thought...
Saying toy chihuahua is like saying "toy toy dog". 
Utter rubbish :evil:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

It's really sad how they have waiting lists for these dogs as well. It is sad that people actually support this place.

Some girl asked me if Rylie was a teacup 2 days ago. I said "no, she's a chihuahua." The girl continued to bother me about it. Thanks to websites like this, the "teacup" term will never go away.

It looks like I got a good deal on my "teacup chihuahua" Rylie as well


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

this site is more awful than i first imagined. paying almost 4000 for a dog that they purposly dont breed to standard. :shock: .just horrible. :roll: .i wish there was a way to boycott them. :?


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow, I don't know how I missed this post earlier, but this is just horrifying!

Halle is 3 and 1/2 pounds and she looks huge compared to those sickly photos, so I am quite concerned!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I just emailed them, asking questions about "tiny teacups" and if smaller chihuahuas are "better" :wink: 
I'll let you know when (or if) she responds.
I basically asked questions that make her look like an idiot. (Which wasn't hard to do!)


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

you know what ive heard from other chi owners that is really annoying..
if someone has a "bigger" chi, meaning a normal sized chi but over 2-3lbs, random people will ask "IS THAT A REAL CHIHUAHUA ITS SO BIG".

id be like :evil:


----------



## sweetestlove (Mar 10, 2006)

lalaNlucky said:


> you know what ive heard from other chi owners that is really annoying..
> if someone has a "bigger" chi, meaning a normal sized chi but over 2-3lbs, random people will ask "IS THAT A REAL CHIHUAHUA ITS SO BIG".
> 
> id be like :evil:


It has been a really nice weekend, so we have been out and about quite a bit and I can't believe how many people asked me what kind of dogs are those??? They are all shocked and suprised when I say chihuahuas. One person asked if I was sure?? Well, I don't keep the AKC papers on me...


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

yea my pups arent full grown yet, bit i hear stories like that all the time from chi owners..that people dont grasp that a NORMAL chi is not 1lb..and 5lbs or 6lbs is still so tiny for a dog


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

i always get isnt that lovely little teacup or is that a teacup.... something along those lines of it if i am stopped by a chi owner that has a bigger chi. they start wishing theirs was a treacup like mine arghhhhh*pulls hair out* :evil: becuase of the coloring i nearly always get told my dog is miniture pincher. :roll: as well.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

tiny- dog- luverr said:


> i always get isnt that lovely little teacup ??or is that a teacup.??... something along those lines . or if i am stopped by a chi owner that has a bigger chi. they start wishing theirs was a teacup like mine arghhhhh*pulls hair out* :evil: becuase of the coloring i nearly always get told my dog is miniture pincher. :roll: as well.


----------



## Tink N' Daphne (Apr 4, 2006)

I will be the first to tell anyone that the smaller Chi's are a "anxiety attack" on the owner. My female is 8 months old, spayed and 2.4 pounds. She can still literally sit in my hand. She is three times the work as my Rotts (just trying to make sure no one steps on her) and three times the expense as my Rotts. 

My house is full of dog crates, baby gates and blankets pulled over furniture because of Tink. I no longer allow people to wear shoes in the house because of her.

I have had to deal with Mange with her when she was only about 10 weeks old. I also have a weight problem with her. I have her on Innova EVO and she is allowed to eat whenever she wants and all she wants. However Her backbone and hip bones still show enough that you get that look from people. 

I love Tinky to death and now I wouldn't trade her for the world but if I had to do it all over again after her I would take a 7 pound Chi any day over one this small.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

^^^ i have that problem too especially with the weight thing.im always nervous when shes around big dogs and im always asking if its ok she is around them. its also hard to find clothes that fit her too. even the xx small booties keep falling off her feet. hahaa. i wonder if they make xxx small??


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I haven't had any problems with Rylie because of her weight. A lot of times, it all depends on how good the breeder that you get your smaller sized chihuahua from. If you get a dog from Texas Teacups, obviously it isn't going to be healthy. Rylie doesn't have any weight problems (she looks very healthy), and even 5-6lb chis can get stuck under peoples feet. I always hear Rylie's collar jingling so it is pretty easy to not step on her. She hasn't been any more expensive than Madison (he weighs 6lbs), and the only thing that she can't do by herself is jump off furniture.


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

OMG I can't believe I didn't see this post earlier! I have just a couple things to add (but basicly just a big "yeah" to everything you guys said :roll: ).

1st If you look at the picture of the "breeders," their long-haired stud is OBVIOUSLY 100% NO DOUBT IN MY MIND a puppy. He barely has his featherings yet! His tail is not full grown, he has a puppy coat, etc. That dog is no older than 3-4 months old!

2nd Seriously, about the reporting to Paris' people about them. I think that is where they will get in the most trouble (unfortunately). Other businesses have been sued for waaaay less and because Paris' whole carrer is based on her name (because she doesn't do anything) I'm sure it would be a big deal.

3rd I always get asked if Jetset is a teacup too!! I'm like "no, he is a PUPPY". :roll: People always ask what kind of dog he is too, but I think that might partly be because they aren't used to seeing a chihuahua different other than a smooth-coat, tan Tinkerbell or Gidget.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Places like this do make people tend to think all small chis are unhealthy. :? Which isn't the case, it completely depends on the breeder. If a dog is badly bred it isn't going to matter whether it is 3 pounds or 10 pounds, it's badly bred and can have health problems, likewise if a well bred chi is 3 pounds or 10 pounds it will be healthy. Almost everyone says they have a higher proxmity for health problems which I just don't agree with. I've seen many tiny chis, my mom's had chis that are tiny and none have had problems, size shouldn't play a part in the health of the dog. 

Cosette is a little over 2 1/2 pounds at 15 months old and I haven't had a single health problem with her. She never even had any hypoglycemia which chis are prone to. She also is very sturdy and goes for mile long walks with me and never gets under peoples feet. Deedlit is about 8 pounds and she's had to go to the vet every few months for some new issue. I love them both just the same and size doesn't matter to me but I hate to see all small chis get a bad reputation. 

I wouldn't touch the puppies at Texas Teacup with a ten foot pole, as sorry as I feel for them, I wouldn't ever want to support that place.


----------

